# Alum Creek lake Ohio 5/9/11



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I have been back to work for a week and a half, finaly got a day off. A friend and I rented a boat and went fishing today in Ohio. We fished the lake for 4 hrs, we only caught one smallmouth. The lake is up and muddy they have had lots of rain up this way. We went and fished below the dam after we turned in the boat. I caught a few crappie and a rock bass, I lost a whitebass right at the shore. It was good to get out on the water, back to work in the morning.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I fished that lake a couple of times while living up there. Should find a few muskies in the spillway as well as decent saugeyes.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Cool report. I've fished AC before as well. Usually was able to pick up a large mouth or two. I've seen a guy catch a 40" muskie too. Nice pics of different fish.


----------

